# MacBook Pro 15" C2D 2.33GHz - ATi X1600 using ATITOOL



## interfuse (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey guys,

Just purchased myself a nice new Apple MacBook Pro 15" Core 2 Duo 2.33GHz, with a 256MB ATi X1600 graphics card.

I've downloaded & installed ATITOOL 0.26 (Boot Camp w/ Windows XP SP2 Pro). When I run ATITOOL it says:

Profile: Default (84.81 / 84.81)
Core set to: 1314.55MHz
Memory set to: 1399.36MHz

It seems as though ATITOOL isn't showing the correct figures of the ATi X1600 card.

Has anyone had success using ATITOOL on a MacBook Pro C2D running WinXP Pro under Boot Camp?

Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## interfuse (Dec 18, 2006)

Okay, so I remove version 0.26 & installed 0.25b14.

Now it recognises the correct speeds, and allows me to change it. (Default GPU Clock 423.00MHz, Default Mem Clock 450.00MHz)

Couple of things I've noticed though in both versions, is that _Active Pipelines_ is only 4, everywhere I read mentions 12?

Also,
Version 0.26 lists *Chip Name* as M56 & *Device ID* as 71C5.
Version 0.25b14 lists *Chip name* AND *Device ID* as 71C5.


----------



## v7100 (Dec 25, 2006)

You have 4 pipelines, 12 shader units.  Only X1900GT/X1950Pro has 12 pipelines, 36 shader unit.


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 25, 2006)

v7100 said:


> You have 4 pipelines, 12 shader units.  Only X1900GT/X1950Pro has 12 pipelines, 36 shader unit.



Pixel Shader Units they are.


----------

